# 2 Blueberry.x.BigBud ...  3 Days Til Flower!!



## Myster.Y (Feb 21, 2007)

hey all im new to this forum but not new to growing. well, kinda... this is my 3rd grow i am on right now. it started last october when i bought 5 clones from a friend, blueberry x bigbud. i grew 4 of them out over winter, and kept one for a mother. the mother didnt quite make it so i got 4 good clones off it, will grow a new mother, 2 plants, and a mother for my friend. the last 4 plants were harvested last few days of january, and the 5 ounces i got off it were gone about a week and a half later. i gave some away tho... still smoked A LOT! :bong: it was some good ****, but it could have been a lot better. when i originally got my clones, they were really stretched and underfed, so the final yield was not so great. these new clones were in big pots from the start, and had a really good nutrient lineup from the start (details later). there is only 2 plants that will flower, and i only got to veg them for 3 1/2 weeks (+1 week under insufficient fluoro), so we'll see how it turns out. i will keep the mother and start a really good grow when i move out of this house at the end of april, which is why i can only veg for 3 1/2 weeks. flowering time should be 65 days based on the last grow, so i'll be chopping on my last day in this house. 

the pictures below show the grow from the beginning of february, which is when it pretty much started.

for my soil, i used:
Generic soil (cheap, stay away from cheap soil!)
Vermiculite
Perlite
Blood & Bone Meal

and my nutrient lineup:
HiGrow Superior Blend A+B (Grow & Bloom)
Advanced Nutrients (A.N) Sensi Zym
A.N Grandma Enggy's Fulvic Acid F-1
A.N Sensi Cal-Mag Mix
Botanicare 'Sweet'
Gen. Hydro KoolBloom Liquid 10-10-10 (didn't seem to work so well, so i got the powder for this flowering period)
Gen. Hydro KoolBloom Powder 2-45-28
A.N Final Phase (for flushing)

i mix up 30 L batches of nutrient solution and store it in my Rubbermaid tub with an airstone and fishtank airpump.

i never had a pH tester to use for my previous grows, so i also ordered a Hannah temp/pH combo tester off ebay and im still waiting for that, along with a hygrometer.

temps in the growbox (which i built, 4'x4'x4', 2"x4" frame with white particle-board sides; cheap and very effective) run around 80 F during the day, dont know what they go to at night. I don't have any actualy fans for ventilation, but i leave one side open all day so its not much of a problem.

can't think of anything else at the moment, lights are on 22/2 for max light before flowering, and this saturday night will be the first 12 hour darkness for the plants.

on to the pics!


enjoy!    :bong:


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 21, 2007)

and there is an image limit so ill put a few more up...


----------



## Brouli (Feb 21, 2007)

thats cool bro going my way i see hydro is the way to go


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

yea, i hear hydro is really a lot better, but so much to keep track of and so much equipment to buy   perhaps when i have a permanent residence to grow in i will get a nice hydro setup going (i have some crazy ideas i want to try...) but until then im keepin it soil

my goodies came in the mail today too!  Sensi Cal-Mag Mix, KoolBloom Powder 2-45-28, and the airpump for my reservoir.  

flowering in 2 1/2 days... speaking of which i havent even looked at the plants yet today!

see ya!


----------



## Brouli (Feb 22, 2007)

thats cool man  i try to keep track on your grow if you start grow jurnal 

but do my a favor man : buy yourself a :

paint bucket 5 gallon $3
paint bucket 3 gallon $2
water pump 30-60 gallon $ 14 
air stone 4 inch  (two is better ) $4
1/2 tubing (regular aquarium) $ .99
net pot (or make one your self ,thats my way atleast)
hydroton but my advice is get your self a River Rock $ 3 
and you good to go for DWC sytem o yeaa and some nutes


----------



## floridaboy67 (Feb 22, 2007)

lookin good man!!


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for the comments, 

brouli i will probably build one of those buckets in the summer.  i have to move out of this house end of April 

not supposed to use photobucket or anything, how am i supposed to get pics up??  the file size limit is so small i cant even get my pictures that low and im only shooting on 3 megapixel...

the plants are 8" and 9 1/2", and the mother is 11".  I will give them one last Grow feeding tomorrow.


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

ok i think i got it...


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 22, 2007)

oh and heres the ones from today


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 23, 2007)

my much needed air pump and a few other things came in the mail today.  the pump is running and the nute solution is mixed.  the sensi cal-mag mix smells soooo GOOD!!  but i tasted a little drop and it numbed my mouth and gave me a weird feeling for a few seconds

im doing something a little out of the ordinary, or i've never seen it.  i saw brouli mention something about 15/9, and it interested me so i put my plants on 16/8 for the last few days before flowering, kinda to ease their way into 12 hour darkness i guess.  to aid this, i gave them a Bloom feeding today instead of Grow, so they will have a stock of flowering nutrients going into flowering.  we'll see if it helps at all.  last crop the flowers didnt really start to show til after 2 weeks maybe.

tomorrow is last day of veg!!

this is also my first time i haven't topped the plants.  hopefully they really do double in height and i get some nice fat colas.

the mini fridge in the picture has everything i use for my growing: pruning snips, string, razor blades, cloning gel, duct tape, measuring spoons, rockwool cubes, nylon zipties, some blood & bone meal, and all my nutrients.  it keeps everything together and it doesnt attract any attention when my landlord shows the house. and no, its not turned on!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking good MY!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2007)

*Nice set up mang. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the babies. Good luck on the grow my friend.  *


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the comments!



			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Nice set up mang. Here is some GREEN MOJO for the babies. Good luck on the grow my friend.  *



i've seen this green mojo on a lot of threads, glad some made it my way! 

the past few days were quite eventful for the plants.  today is the first day of flowering, and yes that is important, but even bigger is the new box the plants are living in.  it is my former clone chamber/drying chamber, and the way my old setup was was just using too much space so i made this dresser into a stealth cabinet, and freed up A LOT of space in my room.  not only that, but the old box was 4.5x bigger (volume) than the stealth cabinet, so hopefully this translates into 4.5x more light for the plants!  i doubt it works that way but there is still a lot more light to the plants...it may not be 4.5x as much light but it is 4.5x more concentrated  

anyway, the mothers dont have a place in the cabinet so they are posted up under my window and seem to be doing fine.  the cabinet is 16" x 36" x 45", perfect size to fit the 2 blue boxes im growing in.  The temps run REALLY HIGH in this box... we're talkin about 105-110 F with the doors closed, around 90-95 with the doors cracked, and 80 or below with the doors open.  I know it sounds dangerous... but i got to thinking.... if my friend can grow amazing weed outdoors in TEXAS (100+, near 100% humidity every day in the summer), then surely these plants will do just fine.  obviously i dont _want_ the temps this high, but installing ventilation right now is just not an option so it will have to do.  one good thing about these high temps is that the soil will dry out quicker i hope so i can water more, and give MORE NUTES!!!!   

i ordered a bunch of stuff off the internet, including a brick of coco coir, some B-52 Vitamin B supplement from Advanced Nutrients, and a mixed bag of bat guano, seabird guano, soluble seaweeds, worm castings (otherwise known as "Tea Brew").  since the soil im using right now is sooo shitty, i might scrape off the edges and replace it with the coco coir, which i hear is much much much better than even good soils, so it should be wayy better than what im using. 

as for the tea brew, can i still use this stuff in conjunction with everything else i'm using?  here's whats in my reservoir right now:

2 types of Bloom Fertilizer
KoolBloom Liquid 10-10-10
KoolBloom Powder 2-45-28
Sensi Zym
Sensi Cal-Mag Mix
Fulvic Acid
'Sweet'

anyone know?


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 25, 2007)

oops.. forgot the pics

the last one is today's, Flowering Day 1.  i'll take a picture exactly like this every day for the next 65 days, so it will kinda be like a time-lapse slideshow at the end.


----------



## ljjr (Feb 25, 2007)

looking good myster. good luck!!


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks ljjr

heres an update for the plants

today is day 4 of flowering (pic for today is of day 3 though)

pH meter finally came in the mail, checked my tap water and its a 7.5, nutrient reservoir is 6.3 @ 17 C.... just right isnt it?

i think they are really loving the heat, they are getting a little bit taller but also very bushy... i know the yield wont be so great on this one, but by the end these little plants should be nothing more than one big solid bud all the way up

another pic i put up is my new Zong i bought, its 2 ft. tall and was very expensive (over $200) but i was in a spending mood so....:headbang:    the guy also threw in one of those Original Buddy's magnet cleaners and it works pretty well, but my bongs get really grungy sometimes so its hard to clean through some of it.

thats it for now


----------



## Myster.Y (Feb 28, 2007)

heres update #2 for the day, just minutes after update #1.....

it appears my plan to minimize pot height while keeping soil volume maximized worked perfectly.  these blue boxes ($3/each) are only 8" high but still have a 5 gal/20 L capacity, and as the picture shows, it looks like the roots expanded down _and_ out as planned...  the root is poking out the drainage hole i drilled on the far outside of the bluebox so the roots are least covering the bottom and hopefully all the way up.  the reason i discovered this was because the soil seemed to be drying out slower than desirable so i got rid of the drainage bags, and saw that little sucker comin out of the hole.

i also have that B-52 vitamin b booster in the mail so that should only pick up the root growth, and since i have about 75 liters of coco coir coming too i will probably think of a way to cut the bottom or drill really big holes so the roots can grow down into a second box of coco coir.  

this goes to show that the roots are already bigger and healthier than my last clones... god damn i dont know what that guy did to the clones but he really stunted them...they were 2 feet tall, pencil thin and had about 3 or 4 sets of branches... really pathetic if you ask me.  i was lucky to get 5 oz off those plants

this bud will hopefully be a lot more potent and denser, stickier, tastier, etc.... but again the yields will be lower 

EDIT:  oh yea, im still wanting to know if i can use that "Super Tea Brew" (bat/bird guano, worm castings, seaweed) with all the stuff i already have in my reservoir... anyone??


----------



## Myster.Y (Apr 6, 2007)

I disappeared... or at least stopped updating this journal over a month ago.  but i am back!  from a hiatus, and now, there are several updates that need to be made to come to where i am right now, which is day 41/65 flowering.  my landlord is actually in my house right now, but she has no idea.  she found a few plants in here awhile ago during a house showing, but they were tiny mothers so they were easy to get rid of.  she didnt find the two beauties in my stealth cabinet.  they are doing very well, by the way.

i think the easiest way to do this is going to be making several posts, however many are needed to make the complete update.  i like to be very particular with all this stuff, as im sure you'll notice by all the pictures.

where to begin?  i must have started flowering right before the disappearance, so i'll start by showing the pictures of pre-flowers when they first came in.  it must have been day 10 or so. here they are:


----------



## Myster.Y (Apr 6, 2007)

after flowering started, i got 3 more packages: koolbloom powder 2-45-28, sensi cal-mg mix, my air pump, guano tea mix, vitamin b-1 root booster, and 7 bricks of coco coir. with all this i transplanted into a nice mix of coco coir, soil, perlite, and guano mix.  i also added the guano mix to my reservoir, but have since refilled and did not use it the second time.

just for general interest, if anyone's been wondering about this coco coir stuff, its amazing.  the brick comes in pretty small, you expand it with 6L of water, and it has great texture and water holding capabilities, but i find it dries out fast too in my high-heat box, which i dont mind at all because it means more watering.  the first brick i expanded i used cold water, which took 40 min, and the second time it was hot tap water and it expanded in 5 min.  heres the process:



.........START...............................10 Min w/ Guano Mix......................30 min.............................40 min..........................


----------



## Myster.Y (Apr 6, 2007)

ok enough advertising...

heres the actual transplant.  i should have waited til the soil dried out so the transplant wasnt so harsh on the roots, but they ended up getting mauled because i have no patience... so i did it when the soil was still damp.  the plants seemed to recover quick though, and i didnt really notice a change in the growth rate. the plants were about 18" at this point.. and ill be back later to finish updating  

pics:


----------



## Myster.Y (Apr 6, 2007)

i broke up some plastic hangers and used em to spread out the plants... and also physically bent the stems into shape a little bit.

these were on a 3 week veg so i hope yields arent too low


----------



## Myster.Y (Apr 6, 2007)

more recent photos of the plants... today is day 41 and it can be seen here , the plants are now 22"-23"

oh yea, since the digital thermometer/hygrometer came in, temps run ~95F, down to 70F at night. relative humidity during the day is 30% and goes as high as 92% during the night (70% when light turns on)


----------

